# Stay-tuff fence



## Livinzoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone ever use this brand?  Currentlly I am using red brand goat fence but since we are moving and going to be buying at least 6 new 330' rolls. I would like to save some money. I'm looking at the one that says for exterior fences. It is about $70 cheaper a roll than the red brand. We also disliked the fact that the kids kept getting their heads stuck in the red brand 4 x4 openings. I have horned goats and plan to but a few strands of electric to keep them and the hogs off the fence. 

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 27, 2010)

I use the red brand horse fence that has 2x4 openings. I would just make sure it is a quality fence.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 1, 2010)

Livinzoo said:
			
		

> Anyone ever use this brand?  Currentlly I am using red brand goat fence but since we are moving and going to be buying at least 6 new 330' rolls. I would like to save some money. I'm looking at the one that says for exterior fences. It is about $70 cheaper a roll than the red brand. We also disliked the fact that the kids kept getting their heads stuck in the red brand 4 x4 openings. I have horned goats and plan to but a few strands of electric to keep them and the hogs off the fence.
> 
> Thanks


<Unsolicited Advice>

If you'd like to save A LOT of money and make your new fencing installation easier, faster, and more flexible in the long run, I'd really recommend investigating hi-tensile electric fence.  

</Unsolicited Advice>


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 1, 2010)

lol you should really talk to the high tensile electric fence companies about becoming their spokesperson 

I like high tensile electric fence but for us its not a possibility. Our place has to be human friendly since we're in the business of marketing cute and fluffy (our puppies) and high tensile electric is definitely not cute and fluffy. I may use it as dividing fencelines, but my perimeter has to be wood.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 1, 2010)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> lol you should really talk to the high tensile electric fence companies about becoming their spokesperson


I've considered starting a side biz installing the stuff.  Based on the examples I've seen, nobody else around here seems to know how.  

I've even envisioned training a wether to pack for me, then getting him to walk the wire off.

Never happen, though.  



> I like high tensile electric fence but for us its not a possibility. Our place has to be human friendly since we're in the business of marketing cute and fluffy (our puppies) and high tensile electric is definitely not cute and fluffy. I may use it as dividing fencelines, but my perimeter has to be wood.


Perhaps you could wrap it with tinsel or garland?  Oooh, or string beads on it.  

Wait...sorry...I think I've just confused "cute and fluffy" with gay.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 1, 2010)

CM you're a hoot!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL I could see at least Cissy getting her head stuck in the garland


----------



## Livinzoo (Mar 3, 2010)

Wouldn't high tensile allow little pigs and chickens to easily wander into neighbors yards or worse the road!  I plan to pasture some broilers with the pigs and goats.


----------

